# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Какие продукты ЛК вы хотели бы получить в виде приза за победу на конкурсе

## Geser

Какие продукты ЛК вы хотели бы получить в виде приза за победу на конкурсе на нашем портале.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

http://www.gdata.de/trade/productview/488/16/
bitdefender +kaspersky в одном флаконе , мощный тандем

----------


## RiC

> http://www.gdata.de/trade/productview/488/16/
> bitdefender +kaspersky в одном флаконе , мощный тандем


Это не ЛК, а ТК от белаза для вашего запорожца  :Wink:

----------

